# Images from the Het Volk race



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I spent a week with our Pro Continental team in Belgium as they had their presentation and as they prepared for the Het Volk race. Here are a few pics from the race, but lots more including from the presentation, the training day, the team house and the race are on the Litespeed Blog.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
https://thelitespeedblog.blogspot.com


Training day a few days before the race and Nico Mattan leads the ride










Nice scenery indeed










Nico pushing up the Oude Kwaremont during the race










Bernie Sulzberger in action on the Molenberg


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

That Reynolds UL fork looks great on the bike. Are they using the one with 43mm of rake?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

kirkdig said:


> That Reynolds UL fork looks great on the bike. Are they using the one with 43mm of rake?


They are indeed using the 43 mm version of the UL, but some riders also have 40 mm Ouzo Pro forks. 
Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Herbert;
I notice that the DFL-Litespeed team riders are riding Sienas. Is it because 3/2.5 Ti. is more of a comfortable ride over the cobble roads? I would have expect them to ride 6/4 Ti bikes (i.e., vortex), if only for the sake of the better power transfer associated with the stiffer 6/4 Ti bikes.

Enlighten us!

Thanks,

Lorenzo.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

lorenzo said:


> Hi Herbert;
> I notice that the DFL-Litespeed team riders are riding Sienas. Is it because 3/2.5 Ti. is more of a comfortable ride over the cobble roads? I would have expect them to ride 6/4 Ti bikes (i.e., vortex), if only for the sake of the better power transfer associated with the stiffer 6/4 Ti bikes.
> .


The Siena is actually the stiffest Litespeed because of the oversized tubing and its tube shapes. The Siena also has received the most raved reviews before and now all the DFL guys told me that they love their bikes. Nico Mattan actually said it is the best bike he has ever ridden.

H


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

herbert, the last time I remember litespeed sponsoring a euro pro team was Lotto, with tchmil and van pet. What specifically did they like about the frames, and what have litespeed improved upon? thanks.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Different racers that year actually raced different models and liked them for different reasons just how we are all individuals with individual riding preferences. Tchmil for example really liked the Ghisallo and how smooth it was for him. He actually retired that summer after a bad crash and requested to keep his Ghisallo. McEwen really liked the Vortex as he liked the geometry of that bike, so we in fact also built him a custom Ultimate with Vortex geometry. (longer wheelbase) 

The team though mostly liked that between all 25 racers they broke only 2 frames all season, and one of these 2 broke in a airport mishandling incident. I ran into Robbie McEwen a few years later and he commented on that fact.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------

